# A couple of questions on building a drag strip.



## Dadvball (Feb 2, 2001)

I'm thinking of building a strip, HO scale, but will be limited to about 15-16 feet in length. Is it necessary to complete the loop and run wiring from one end of the track to the other? Also, is there any way to build some type of a Christmas tree without using a computer? 
I'm planning on building this as a portable, so I can bring it to the IHRA race in Sept. When they're not running, my buddies & I will do a little racing of our own.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Mechanical X-mas tree...*

Hi there,



Dadvball said:


> ...is there any way to build some type of a Christmas tree without using a computer?


as slotcar dragracing isn´t too popular over here I won´t be able to be of much help for your track questions, but I have bookmarked a cool link to a mechanical solution for those lights:

Mechanical X-mas tree lights 

What a great piece of low-tech engineering!

But to be honest: I would always prefer a computer based solution. An old PC and (free) software plus only a few pieces to solder together...

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

kinda like the game "mousetrap"


----------



## Dadvball (Feb 2, 2001)

Claus, thanks for the link on the lights and your web site. You have got some awesome stuff!


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

My portable 1/8th mile strip is looped. It's 9 feet start to finish. The power might fall off a bit towards the end especially if you run modifieds or pancakes. Might not be that noticeable for stock cars. High amps. would help, like car batteries. 2-12v or 1-6v and 1-12v. Just suggestions.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

If you just want a "win" light at the end you could do that pretty easily with some sensors, lights and relays. Building the tree could get a little complicated but could be built by hand. The tree light circuitry can be done with some electronic components from Radio Shack.

If you want the finer elements like; staging beams, false start detection, reaction times, scoring and ET's then you will have to splurge for a computer and software/hardware made for this. It isn't cheap but does the same job as real 1:1 drag race programs.

TrakMate

-Scott


----------



## Dadvball (Feb 2, 2001)

Thanks for the info guys. It's looking like it may be a while before I can do anything as my wife's going in for ankle surgery & I won't have much spare time.


----------

